# kawasaki mule mods and fabrication



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I have been getting an older mule I bought ready for harvest season on the farm and deer season. Because this is going to be a farm vehicle I wanted a durable, dependable, work horse vs sporty. There aren't a lot of brackets ect available for the mules so I ended up making most of what I needed.

First up was an led light bar with a bar in front for protection.

View attachment 224373


A led work light for the rear.


----------

